# Ceratogyrus marshalli mating



## TalonAWD (Oct 3, 2010)

I have been real busy lately and finally had a chance to mate this species. Its was pretty easy and straight to the point for this pair. The female practically lifted herself up for the male. It happened all less than 5 minutes!! I saw clearly the insertion.

After the mating the female was rubbing her abdomen with legs III and IV and on the ground while the male just groomed away.  Badabing-badaboom!

Heres the mating. I really love this species.:clap:

[YOUTUBE]4Fj2yKra6WE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bholmes (Oct 3, 2010)

Is it the same female you have been raising? How big is she exactly?


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 3, 2010)

bholmes said:


> Is it the same female you have been raising? How big is she exactly?


Yes the same female. 4.5".


----------



## Redneck (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats Steve... Now.. Get ready for a long wait.. LoL! Unless of course the marshalli drops sooner than the darlingi.. 

My darlingi.. She starts webbing then tears it all down.. Something I never noticed her doing before.. But.. No sac as of yet.. Be sure to save me a few of those if you get a sac..  

If I actually get a sac before you I will save a few to trade with you.. 

Best of luck!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats! Although I do NOT envy you, I have more than enough keeping my ONE darlingi sling in place, that thing runs like a.. You know what, whenever I open the lid to feed or something..


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 3, 2010)

My C. marshalli is quite calm, in fact both are. They do not move when I open the lid to feed. although if I get too close they instantly spring up in defense posture and start stridulating real hard. The male however does not only do the stridulation, but also strikes!

Heres a vid where she stridulates.

[YOUTUBE]3t8YWD7Yiko[/YOUTUBE]

Thanks Tommy, I will keep the thread updated as you have done with your thread! I will keep records.


----------



## bholmes (Oct 3, 2010)

Can you post her molt records?


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 4, 2010)

bholmes said:


> Can you post her molt records?


May  I ask why is this revelent? Thats a strange request considering this is a breeding video thread.


----------



## bholmes (Oct 4, 2010)

I wanted to get a feel for the growth rate. I have six from the same sac, one is a 3.5" female and the rest are only 1.5" or so. This is my favorite species by far and I would like to know as much about them as possible for my own future breeding projects. Sorry if you don't find my request relevant to the thread.


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 4, 2010)

bholmes said:


> I wanted to get a feel for the growth rate. I have six from the same sac, one is a 3.5" female and the rest are only 1.5" or so. This is my favorite species by far and I would like to know as much about them as possible for my own future breeding projects. Sorry if you don't find my request relevant to the thread.


Well the growth rate for me is alot quicker than most. Most people know this about my methods but I will be glad to post her molt record.

Ceratogyrus marshalli 1" 

Bought February 19, 2010

Molted 3-12-10 (now 1.5")
3-15-10 Moved to a larger home
Molted 4-09-10
Molted 5-10-10 Confirmed Female 
Molted 6-06-10 Horn started to grow 
Molted 7-14-10 
MATED 10-3-10 Successful insertion

Basically when the female is a bit larger than the males carapace, its considered ready. also another method people use is 75% of the maximum legspan means breeding readiness.
In my case I chose carapace size due to the circumstance of male maturing unexpectedly. I had slowed the male down but did not expect him to mature at 4". 
In this species the male is alot smaller than what the female is capable of growing to in legspan. Females can grow to 6"+


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice job and kudos on the ridiculously tedious record keeping. I just don't have the interest for that. Seven months though WOW!!!!


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 4, 2010)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> Very nice job and kudos on the ridiculously tedious record keeping. I just don't have the interest for that. Seven months though WOW!!!!


Yeah they were both the same size when I got them and when the male hit around 3" I slowed his eating by alot. (compared to before) If i had known that males mature around 4" I would have kept him on a diet earlier.


----------



## Lorum (Oct 5, 2010)

TalonAWD said:


> Heres a vid where she stridulates.


Just awesome!


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 4, 2011)

Updating the status. Heres a pic of her. Still waiting...


----------



## oldworldkeeper (Jan 4, 2011)

do you have a sac yet?


----------



## TalonAWD (Jan 4, 2011)

oldworldkeeper said:


> do you have a sac yet?


The photos above is the update. No sac yet. Just a big O' butt!


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 7, 2011)

*Update!!!*

Ok This is the update many have been waiting for. For all those that were asking me Via Pm if we were there yet, I can finally say Almost.

She has been digging a deep hole for the past couple of days. She made it pretty deep. than constructed the nest walls as most terrestrial do. And now heres the pic of her inside her nest. She has already created the mat as well. Just waiting for the big drop and wrapping of the eggsac. 

So keeping my fingers crossed for a successful egg sac as she is young. This is as clear as I could get it. Did not want to disturb her. Time line between mating and today is 4 months.


----------



## oldworldkeeper (Feb 7, 2011)

awesome! sounds promising


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 8, 2011)

She dropped the load and is currently webbing over. Looks like she is doing it good so far. (She got her figure back )


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 8, 2011)

Great news and great pictures. I hope good things will come out of that sack mate.

I was offered a subadult female for 100$. Do you think they are worth it?


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 8, 2011)

Najakeeper said:


> Great news and great pictures. I hope good things will come out of that sack mate.
> 
> I was offered a subadult female for 100$. Do you think they are worth it?


Worth is in the eye of the beholder. They are great eaters, Grow very large, Stay out in the open, Web alot, Stridulate loud, and have a big ol' horn. To me they are awesome!


----------



## RJ2 (Feb 8, 2011)

congrats! such a cool looking species!


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 8, 2011)

More Updates. 
*Darnnit *:wall:

She is having diffculty sealing the deal. When she dropped the load it was I guess more than she had calculated and some of the eggs spilled past the little hammack she made. (you can see where it spilled in the pic above) She decided to web over them anyway but upon trying to wrap it up, some of the eggs spilled and she is not trying to seal it up. She keeps trying to pick it up to wrap it. Than gives up, starts cleaning herself than tries again.:wall:
Needless to say, its not looking good. She may abandon the project. I could try to take it from her but I'm not sure if I should try since its not even 24 hrs yet. May be just a waste of effort. We will see what happens...

Heres a shot of her trying to wrap. Some of the eggs are spilling and its not sealed. It looks like she is consuming the eggs that fall out of the sac and thats why she is constantly cleaning her palps.


----------



## oldworldkeeper (Feb 9, 2011)

pull the sac!


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 9, 2011)

oldworldkeeper said:


> pull the sac!


Thats what I just did. She ate quite a bit of them. When i disturbed her she was super mean. She fought for them hard! Striking several times at me and mad stridulation!

But here they are. Lets hope for the best. I removed all the portions that I felt had her acid and wet portions. Eggs easily exploded so I was as careful as I could be. Currently in incubation. I have little hope for them but I am going to give it a shot. They were never sealed in the sac so not sure how this will turn out.
Heres when i pulled and then after trimming and inside incubator.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry to see she didnt wrap it up well for you Steve.  Heres to hoping you get at least one. Good luck.


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 9, 2011)

AgentD006las said:


> Sorry to see she didnt wrap it up well for you Steve.  Heres to hoping you get at least one. Good luck.


Thanks. I kinda had a feeling that she would make some error as she is young. Thanks for the hope. I hope so also.


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 11, 2011)

TalonAWD said:


> Worth is in the eye of the beholder. They are great eaters, Grow very large, Stay out in the open, Web alot, Stridulate loud, and have a big ol' horn. To me they are awesome!


Well, I traded my sub-adult Nhandu sp. for the sub-adult Ceratogyrus marshalli, plus I got a tiny Grammostola pulchra for free on top. She looks amazing, thanks for convincing me even if you haven`t tried .


----------



## crawltech (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry here Steve....i have had a couple pull the ol' bad wrap job...at least you gottem outa there....good luck wit the incubation!


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 11, 2011)

Najakeeper said:


> Well, I traded my sub-adult Nhandu sp. for the sub-adult Ceratogyrus marshalli, plus I got a tiny Grammostola pulchra for free on top. She looks amazing, thanks for convincing me even if you haven`t tried .


LOl. I'm glad that my indirect convincing worked! They are a great and unique species to own.


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 13, 2011)

TalonAWD said:


> LOl. I'm glad that my indirect convincing worked! They are a great and unique species to own.


Yep, I love her already. Here is how she looks.


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 13, 2011)

Najakeeper said:


> Yep, I love her already. Here is how she looks.


What is that specimens size? The horn looks male. Size would verify.


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 13, 2011)

Body size 4-5 cm or so.

I got it from a very respectable breeder here in Switzerland as subadult female so I would be very surprised if it turns out to be a male. But anything is possible of course since he got it from somebody else.


----------



## TalonAWD (Mar 7, 2011)

*Final update.*

The eggs slowly dried up and has molded over. Better luck net time.


----------



## oldworldkeeper (Mar 7, 2011)

bummer, when can you pair her up with the male again?


----------



## TalonAWD (Mar 7, 2011)

oldworldkeeper said:


> bummer, when can you pair her up with the male again?


She stopped eating and I think she is going to molt. I would not pair her again until I get a molt from her. Its way past the prime time for her.


----------



## oldworldkeeper (Mar 8, 2011)

will you post here once you decide to mate again? keep in touch 
thanks
anthony


----------



## Najakeeper (May 8, 2011)

Mine mated 5 minutes ago .

Very quick really, he did his job and left the premises within 2 minutes. Initially female came out of her burrow very aggressive looking but later she acted very calm. I had a very nice HD video setup but totally messed up while trying to zoom. I also missed the insertion (assuming that it happened). When should I put them together again?

This was my first T breeding attempt, very cool and exciting. When the female came out charging out, I got really scared for the male but he was cool as a cucumber .


----------



## TalonAWD (May 16, 2011)

Najakeeper said:


> Mine mated 5 minutes ago .
> 
> Very quick really, he did his job and left the premises within 2 minutes. Initially female came out of her burrow very aggressive looking but later she acted very calm. I had a very nice HD video setup but totally messed up while trying to zoom. I also missed the insertion (assuming that it happened). When should I put them together again?
> 
> This was my first T breeding attempt, very cool and exciting. When the female came out charging out, I got really scared for the male but he was cool as a cucumber .


Yep exactly what happened with my mating. As soon as the female knows its a male, she instantly calms down. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (May 16, 2011)

You guys need to hurry up and get some babies into the market!  I've been wanting marshali for a while, but haven't seen them on the lists lately.


----------

